# Athens International Staff



## rodney482 (Aug 31, 2004)

Athens is looking to pick up some staff shooters in South Africa.

Check us out www.athensarchery.com

also check out Joella Bates accomplishments in Africa with her custom 95 pound Athens Accomplice: http://www.joellabates.com/

If you are interested in an application contact me at [email protected]

Thank you.


----------



## INGOZI (May 9, 2005)

Hi Rodney, congrats on what seems to be a fantastic series of bows. I am sure that they will do very well. I would just like to be wary of some of the "chancers" that are constantly lurking on the many forums hoping to be picked up by companies as they expect "freebies". But I wish you well and do hope that you find some guys who are genuine.


----------



## rodney482 (Aug 31, 2004)

INGOZI said:


> Hi Rodney, congrats on what seems to be a fantastic series of bows. I am sure that they will do very well. I would just like to be wary of some of the "chancers" that are constantly lurking on the many forums hoping to be picked up by companies as they expect "freebies". But I wish you well and do hope that you find some guys who are genuine.


Thanks for the headsup.

Free is not an option.

We have a great plan but not free..

Thanks, Rodney


----------



## INGOZI (May 9, 2005)

No prob, just wanted to give you a heads up, hope you all the best of luck.

Regards,

Engee


----------



## impacthunt (Jun 14, 2008)

Hi engee
now please tell me what criteria do you need to be a staff shooter


----------



## rodney482 (Aug 31, 2004)

impacthunt said:


> Hi engee
> now please tell me what criteria do you need to be a staff shooter


Get me your email and I can get you some more information.

Thank you. Rodney


----------



## rodney482 (Aug 31, 2004)

Those interested should look at this thread, it is 99% made up of comments from our National Field staff.

http://www.archerytalk.com/vb/showthread.php?t=993362


----------



## Zwartkop (Jan 9, 2009)

Thanks Rodney

I mine gets here very soon!


----------



## za_boy (Nov 8, 2005)

Rodney, that Exceed 300 of yours looks awesome. Good luck with your bow range, I'll definitely look into them when I change bows again.

ZA


----------



## rodney482 (Aug 31, 2004)

za_boy said:


> Rodney, that Exceed 300 of yours looks awesome. Good luck with your bow range, I'll definitely look into them when I change bows again.
> 
> ZA


we build that in camo as well with 90 pound(optional limbs) perfect for Africa


----------



## INGOZI (May 9, 2005)

I would like to make a forecast at this point in saying that Athens are going to get very big very quick, they have all the features of the most popular brands at a better price. I am in no way affiliated with the company but I can assure you that I can spot a winner when I see it.


----------



## rodney482 (Aug 31, 2004)

INGOZI said:


> I would like to make a forecast at this point in saying that Athens are going to get very big very quick, they have all the features of the most popular brands at a better price. I am in no way affiliated with the company but I can assure you that I can spot a winner when I see it.


Thank you for the kind words.

We have a ways to go yet, but I feel we are doing alot of things right.

There will always be room for improvement and we are learning on a dailey basis.

Thank you,
Rodney


----------



## rodney482 (Aug 31, 2004)

We are also looking for dealers in South Africa,

If interested drop me an email or call Athens and speak with Amanda 

1-574-224-2300


----------



## spatan (Jul 10, 2006)

PM sent...

Spatan:cocktail:


----------



## rodney482 (Aug 31, 2004)

Ttt


----------



## rodney482 (Aug 31, 2004)

I am still looking for more Staff shooters to represent us in SA..:thumbs_up


----------



## INGOZI (May 9, 2005)

Bump for a great product.


----------



## rodney482 (Aug 31, 2004)

Hey gang, I'm on vacation checking in
with the iPhone, I will send apps Monday
thank you


----------



## zaber (Aug 12, 2010)

PM sent:thumbs_up


----------



## rodney482 (Aug 31, 2004)

I had several PM's and Emails..If you did not get a response from me shoot me another PM or Email.

I was on vaction and had quite the back log to get caught up.


----------

